# bear gun



## DCON (Sep 20, 2009)

270 works just fine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ryan-b said:


> a bazooka


If a bazooka's not available use a 45-70


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

A 243 would work it is not my first choice bear are made alot different then
deer lots more musle and fat there is a fat layer on a bear that can plug up a small hole.
I was at a seminare were richard p smith was talking and sayed if you hit a bear in the sholder with a 150 grain bullit you will find it just uner the hide on the opposit side and i have seen this a few times.
The bears were in the 150 to 230lbs range.
I like a compleat pass threw for blood trails there will be lots of green in the woods when bear hunting and it will be warm u want to find a dead bear get it clean and get it on ice.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

I use a 308 winchester. Sweet "little" gun. Short, light and powerful!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

300 wsm


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mine is a Marlin 1895M in .450 Marlin. My newest bullet is a 420gr FN Cast at about 1800fps.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 11, 2010)

.308 Winchester 180 gr pointed soft point, no worry about tracking or blood trail's


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Our group has went totally to the 12 gage shotgun. It puches a hole right through them and takes out the boilermaker and leaves all the blood trail you need, because they never go but a few feet, straight down the tree and thats it, no tracking, they are dead on arrival.

I had a friend drop one in it's tracks, with a well place shot to the side of the neck with a .308 Ruger it was walking and fell right on it's face.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you have a muzzle loader? Shoot as heavy a bullet you can shove in it.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Someone else said it too.. 12 guage with a lightfield Hybrid if you dont want to track them far. Your shots wont be more than 100 yards so you should have no problem!


----------



## kimberkid (Dec 24, 2009)

How about this; Anything over 100 yards 7mm or 300 WM. Anything within 100 yards a 45/70 or a good sighted in 12 Ga. I'm a firm believer in perfect shot placement, one shot- one kill.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

kimberkid said:


> How about this; Anything over 100 yards 7mm or 300 WM. Anything within 100 yards a 45/70 or a good sighted in 12 Ga. I'm a firm believer in perfect shot placement, one shot- one kill.


I would agree on anything over 100 yards to go to a big bore rifle!! 

Here is my question to you though... On a bear what is the perfect shot?

I have shot them right behind the shoulder and killed the within 30 yards and I have also shot them right behind the shoulder and tracked them over 300 yards... 

If you are using a big bore rifle or shotgun or any heavy caliber bullet I am a believer that the perfect shot is to center that bear from top of his back to his belly line and then from the shoulders to the rear and pull the trigger! I wouldn't have believed if I didn't see it with my own eyes!! 

I have been told this on a number of bear hunts and last year in camp we lost 5 bears all shots around and behind she shoulder.. 4 out of the 5 were between thee 400-600lbs range. The guy that took his home shot his bear center mass and that bear did not make it 40 yards!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

As Big a cannon as I can find,,,,, a good hit on any bear just behind the shoulder and it will not get blown over 35 yards,, *But I an hunting with a bow this year  good luck and remember a bow will kill them too,,*


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

5 wounded trophy bears out of the same general area.... that hurts ..... good thing they dropped tags to 50 this year......


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Middle, Middle. Leave the bean field guns at home. Hit a should with one of those pop guns an all you'll do is piss ole blackie off. 30 cal or larger.


----------

